# Why I CCW a 480 Ruger Alaskan



## bg18566 (Apr 24, 2015)

No not really.

Forget brand, cost and firearm type. Pick one, a high capacity 9mm or a 7-8 round 45 ACP ?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Nowadays, arthritis and all, I am no longer within the parameters of your survey.
But way back when (that is, about two years ago)? Oh, the .45 ACP, but in my case the AMT .45 Backup in a front pants pocket.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I will opt for the high capacity 9mm. Placement trumps power. There may be more than one bad guy and reloading takes time and concentration. 7 or 8 rounds of .45 ACP 

might be fine, but if I can start with 15 and have 2 mags with 30 more shots available, I can't justify the .45. Your mileage may vary.

GW


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I normally carry a 9mm about 95% of the time loaded with HST or Ranger T. The only time I go for the 45 is when I am in the Mtns and then I load it with Extreme Penetrators for Lehigh for the black bears and a mag of 230fmj for backup. I know I need to get a 10mm or 41mag or larger soon.


----------



## ybnorml (Nov 26, 2014)

I'll second the vote for 9mm....
My 9mm has 19 shots just waiting to be launched,
with another couple clips on my belt as reserve.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

goldwing said:


> I will opt for the high capacity 9mm. Placement trumps power. There may be more than one bad guy and reloading takes time and concentration. 7 or 8 rounds of .45 ACP
> 
> might be fine, but if I can start with 15 and have 2 mags with 30 more shots available, I can't justify the .45. Your mileage may vary.
> 
> GW


yup, for sure. In a high stress situation, I'd rather have more rounds available that what most 45's carry.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Last thing you want is for your gun to go "click" while the bad guy's is still going "bang".


----------

